# Misspelled breed names



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I find it very difficult to buy from someone who doesn't know the correct spelling or pronunciation of the "purebred animals" they are selling. A few of my favorites.............
Boar, Bore, Kinko, Susannah, Nigerian Pigmy, African Dwarf, Sonen, and Spainish. Please add your favs. Lol!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: Boar is by far my favorite misspelling, it's like, "Oh, you're trying to sell me a pure bred pig-goat?" :roll: :ROFL:

It irks me when someone is selling a "pure blood" :hair:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A lot of times if the person has posted an add it's the error of the one taking down the info.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, until you call them and they say "I been raising purebred kinks for 10 years now". I usually ask them if they sell office supplies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Or if ur like me an the error correct on ur phone makes u look like a dummy lol its a dummy smartass phone. 

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Boar is by far my favorite misspelling, it's like, "Oh, you're trying to sell me a pure bred pig-goat?" :roll: :ROFL:


Most people in our area spell it 'Boer' but pronounce it 'Boar'. I pronounce it as a mix of the two


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah everyone here calls Saanens sanaan or sanan lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Saneen, Sanaan, :eyeroll:

LOTS of Nigerian drwaf goats, African dwarfs, and such.

Loads of "boars", or "bores". I think people are just too lazy to spell it right!

Oh, and drives me crazy that so many ads around here advertise "nannies" and "billies" and "withers" or "weathers". :roll:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

By far, my fave has to be an ad I saw on craigslist for Togenburger goats. I agree, Texaslass. I hate sentences using nanny and billy!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Oberhawse
Saanaan
Nibien
Nubian Dwarf
Nubian pygmy
Pygmy dwarf
Dwarf pygmy
Dwarf Nigerian goat

to name a few. It's amazing how someone can not bother to learn what breed of goat they have and/or how to spell it!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

newbian, nubbin.

I like it when people say they have "bread" goats. Or people selling semen as "seamen" or "seman"


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I read in a book where a lady at a goat show had Toggenburgs, and called them Toboggenbirds!! And she was serious!!  (Storey's guide to raising dairy goats)


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

We have a weekly paper in southeast Tennessee called the Tennessee Trader, last weeks edition had two toggenburger nannies, I guess those are obviously a meat breed. In the pet section was a spotted Dalmation for sale. We look forward to reading it every week to see how people butcher the ads.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen lamancha spelled as Lumucha 2 times on the craigslist.
it drives me nuts when they misspell it cuz it makes it hard to find add.:GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oberhualsli
Oberhausli
Oberhalsli
Saunen
Toggenberg
Pygme
Pygmee
Pygmie
Nigerien Dwarf 


But my favorites is when they have purebreads, bread does, bread nannies, boar goats, registered boar nannies, bred boars, registered oberhauslis, etc


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This is not a name problem, but when folks advertise a Nubian who was pygmy...!! and this person was a breeder! so he said.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

What's worse on Craig's list are the dog people. Like chiwawa, really


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> I read in a book where a lady at a goat show had Toggenburgs, and called them Toboggenbirds!! And she was serious!!  (Storey's guide to raising dairy goats)


Haha I read that book, I remember reading that!!!


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Here where i live i jus look over it caz pll jus are so dumb founded i love it when they say what kind of sheep are them there or wow a mountain goats.

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

Hum small keyboard now I'm selling other words wrong lmao

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I've seen Nebian a few times.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I just came across an ad on Craig's list for a " nigerian drawf" hehe


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG!! I know what you all mean. It's not limited to goats tho. I've seen it with horses, sheep, mules, etc. I think my favorite for mules was the "intact jack mule"....JOHN mules are sterile. The other time was a spoken thing where I was told that they were waiting to decide if a horse foal was "part jack"????


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The best ad I ever saw was for a "Zedonk" they only wanted $250 for it (zedonks normally sell for $1500 and up) they finally put up a pic and it was a DONKEY with stripes on his legs  lol poor people thought they had a donkey zebra cross.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thought I would ad, lately I have seen several ads for Sonnen bucks and the people say Sonnens are the biggest of the meat breeds.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

zedonk? they call them zonkies here...


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

How about them there lamunchies......lol OR how to spell wether....wheather wetter


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I won't buy from someone that misspells the breeds either. Accidents are okay, but when the header says 'Boar' or 'Kinko' and it's also in the ad itself I just laugh and move on.

Then there are the ads where it says Boar, and you click on the ad and it's definitely not a 'Boar' but something that looks 'Kiko' LOL!!
Yes I just saw an ad like that. I really want to email them and tell them they should fix it so they get more replies. But I didn't want to come off as sounding bad and make someone mad, ya know?


I've seem some crazy ones, but lately 'Boar' seems to be most popular.

Another thing that drives me crazy is these people with 'Boar' who advertise 'Registered Boar goat.' 
Then you look at the ad and there are IBGA papers listed not ABGA/USBGA, no mention of transferring papers, etc.
Again I want to email them and ask them if they know that IBGA has closed? I know I probably should, but I move on instead


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's another one I just found while looking at craigslist " 5 pigma/nigerian goats "......lol


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> :laugh: Boar is by far my favorite misspelling, it's like, "Oh, you're trying to sell me a pure bred pig-goat?" :roll: :ROFL:
> 
> It irks me when someone is selling a "pure blood" :hair:


Same here! Hard to believe someone when they do that! But again, no one is perfect.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

what gets me is "utters"


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

So glad someone had to courage to say it! Lol. I see it really bad in poultry forums too. Makes me nuts. 
I can't help but get my gripe off my chest...so the offending poster will be on that particular breed thread and STILL manage to spell it wrong!!!

I have heard people say Toddenburg. In my own defense I talk about goats so often I don't pay attention as I used to; but on my phone I get weather vs wether sometimes. That's innocent enough I think 
But now I think I have my phone trained and now farm terminology pops out at inappropriate times too. Sigh. My shopping list app sometimes spits out 'goat chow' instead of 'goat cheese' haha.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> what gets me is "utters"


Especially when they are referring to the teats!! :GAAH:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I saw an add yesterday for a Toggenburg *RAM*, because they needed to reduce the numbers in their *FLOCK*. Really? Lol.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

^^ flock!! I want to see a goat with wings!!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

dobe627 said:


> What's worse on Craig's list are the dog people. Like chiwawa, really


It took me the longest time to figure out that when Craigslisters call the dog that they're trying to rehome a "pibble" that they really mean pit bull. Lol!


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Has this thread made anyone else paranoid about their spelling on here now?.:thinking: LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

HAHA! I needed a good laugh.  Gotta love Craigslist! 

The greatest I ever saw was a "gelded" male goat!!! :doh: I see "weathers" for sale all the time too. Somebody even advertised a goat as a pure blood doh polled Boer... it was a PB looking NUBIAN! Come on!! At least they spelled Boer right... 

I had someone buy a goat from us several years ago... and they said Boer really funny. It drove me crazy! They would say Boo-er. Like two syllables... And they spelled it Boar. HUH???


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Someone local to me advertised a "purebread" Oberhasli... this doe (who WAS lovely) was cou clair and had ears a lot closer to pedulous than to airplane (and no where near being upright ears). There also looked to be a few moon spots on her darker bits. She was really a lovely doe, but there is no way in heck that pretty girl was a pure Oberhasli. Or pure anything else for that matter. I am almost sure she was an Alpine/Nubian cross.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Most people in our area spell it 'Boer' but pronounce it 'Boar'. I pronounce it as a mix of the two


Noticed that some Americans, who know the spelling, pronounce it that way (for the people). The right pronunciation is more like _bour_.

Another thing I noticed was that different names are used for the same breed. I recently saw a video about "German Alpines" in Kenya, but I am sure that breed had another more common name. I thought it was a "Bunte Deutsche Edelziege".


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh lord...ad this morning saying...2 registered doe nanny goats female...sigh...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oops...forgot the "dairy" between "nanny" and "goats"....


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> HAHA! I needed a good laugh.  Gotta love Craigslist!
> 
> The greatest I ever saw was a "gelded" male goat!!! :doh: I see "weathers" for sale all the time too. Somebody even advertised a goat as a pure blood doh polled Boer... it was a PB looking NUBIAN! Come on!! At least they spelled Boer right...
> 
> I had someone buy a goat from us several years ago... and they said Boer really funny. It drove me crazy! They would say Boo-er. Like two syllables... And they spelled it Boar. HUH???


I was at a livestock auction where they sold a steer goat.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

People out here seem to say Boer "Boer-a" it drives me nuts that they add an "a" to the end!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahah.. just saw a "female horse not spaide...."


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok... I just got the new Boer Goat magazine today and in the article about the new registrations they will be accepting they spelled Saanen "Sannan"!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I see "weather"goats posted a lot lol

Or..selling sheep calling them goats haha

Some people..

What really drives me crazy is selling a Nigerian as a Pygmy


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've seen ads for Nubians with upright ears and a LaMancha with pendulum ears...lol.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Texaslass said:


> I read in a book where a lady at a goat show had Toggenburgs, and called them Toboggenbirds!! And she was serious!!  (Storey's guide to raising dairy goats)


I find it humorous when someone mispronounces or misspells breed names. However, my own dear mother has a learning disability. She is quite smart, but often mispronounces words. She has welcomed the "shoulders" back from Iraq and, as a nurse, administered "oskygen" to many a patient. She does this with countless words.

So just keep in mind that not everyone who posts incorrectly is stupid or lazy (though, no doubt, many of them are). Some just have dyslexia or other learning issues that make it very difficult for them. My mom, by the way, will take great care to spell things correctly - but that doesn't seem to help her pronunciation at all.

Anyone need a sammich? How about some oakmeal?


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah but for the grace of God, we would be doing that. I really think most people cannot help it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What I like is when you are talking with someone who pronounces the name wrong and even after saying it correctly, they just continue to say it wrong. Doesnt bug me just find it entertaining.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Anyone need a sammich? How about some oakmeal?


 I don't have a disability and I say sammich


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw one this week selling Nigeria dawarf goats they were apparently withers and weaned from the nanny. people worry me sometimes


----------

